# Virgin Media users, I am experiencing slow speeds at night...



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

I know what you guys are gonna say, peek ours; a lot of people using internet at this time. Okay I get that. That's fine.

But at night time, from 7pm to midnight, I keep getting really slow download speeds, this is especially noticeable on youtube and other video sites.

When using youtube I check NetMeter and it says it's downloading at 20 - 30kbps. Too slow, not even enough to view a video without minutes worth of waiting (good ol' 56k). Most sites are slow for browsing, if I use a download manager to download something then it picks up to 100 - 150kbps if I'm lucky. (but can't use them on youtube). Even if I haven't downloaded a lot, it always happens.

I have tried online gaming on Xbox 360, doesn't seem to affect it much.

I have a constant 10mbit (~1mb+ download speeds) connection throughout the day

Anyone else experiencing this, or know why this may be?


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

How do I edit or delete my post, this is the wrong section? (should go into networking)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This section is fine. :smile:

You're singing a common song. In the evening comes the peak usage time for most ISP connections, especially serving residential areas. It's not uncommon for speed issues to surface at the same time. Oh, the peak times? From around 7:00 pm through to 11 or 12, sound familiar? :grin:

Let's try something, just to see what happens.

During the day with full speed service, then again when it's really slow, please do this.


Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

Man, it's starting to get slow, I'll have the link up in the next hour.

Already tested earlier, does it matter if I was browsing the web as it tested my line quality?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think browsing affects the test, I've never noticed it had an effect here. Of course, I've never had a connection that slow either. :grin:


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

Speed seems to be fluctuating at the moment.


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are my results.

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1609942/b8fc2

Today isn't as bad as yesterday (which was very slow)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You dropped some packets once on the interface, but I suspect the major issue is simply the local network infrastructure is overloaded during peak usage periods.


----------

